# My Silver Molly chases my Cichlid around and charges.......



## Greeneye (Dec 30, 2008)

and rams them. I have 1 silver molly, 2 African cichlids(not sure what kind)-looks similar to the Albino Ice Blue, but most like Metriaclima Callaines-Cobalt Zebra, and just found out about my Rams are cichlids(how cool). I just also dumped like 12 babies of convics and jack dempcys. I just think its unbelievable that my Molly is not scared of anything.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

It is cool hey, but eventually it will wind up dead. If the cobalts don't do it the convicts or the jacks will. The rams may end up in fishy heaven to


----------



## RG (Feb 4, 2008)

I had a kamkaze black molly once too and it mascred a whole tank of gumpies and tetras before jumping out of the tank!

However - i would bet on the Chchlids as soon as they get settled!!

RG


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Mollies are aggressive to the point where I have heard not a few people suggest that they should not be considered community fish. While I don't agree with that at all, I have found that they have ravenous feeding habits. Nevertheless, I share *Gibbs* sentiment and feel you should reconsider the mix of fish.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You have old and new world cichlids mixed together -- which is not ideal from a variety of viewpoints. Just because they are "cichlids" doesn't mean they belong together. Eventually, you're going to have deaths that would be easily prevented if your stocking was more appropriate.


----------



## Greeneye (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Thanks for all the imput. I have had my tank now for 7 months....my silver molly was the first fish i had.....then a friend gave me those two cichlids..then i went and brought the two rams.....they have all been in there together happily as ever-however those babies i just put in there i will reconsider because i did not know how many different cichlids there was out there and there are some beautiful :fish: fish. I love my molly and she/he dont take no ****.....even when my rams are ramming each other- my molly is the one that gets inbetween them to break it up.


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

my friend had a blue neon tetra that killed the other 9 blue neon tetras,a couple of molly's,a bala shark and a rainbow shark one by one.Now hes the only one in the tank. :-?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

[/quote]

I really doubt a tetra killed all those fish. It is more likely that it was the only fish that survived your friend's mistakes. Most deaths that people blame on their fish are due to the owner's mistakes with water quality, tanks size, cycling or lack of experience.


----------



## james328 (Jan 11, 2009)

This reminds me of my tank. It's been set up for a year with both African cichlids and Severums.

New and old world Cichlids miced together with no problems. My Yellow labs are aslo holding while a pair of Sevs are laying eggs :lol:


----------

